# Sticky  Best picture of your goat? 64-74



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Choose one picture, of which you think is the nicest picture there is of your GTO, Tempest, LM.

Mine is enjoying her stay in Costa Rica!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Just one? Man, that's tough...

I think I'll have to go with this one - for now.










Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's one of mine...taken on a Nevada City cruise awhile back....don't have any _great _photo's of the '65.....


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Like this one and my signature pic...


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

This one of the 66 a few weeks after I finished the restoration;


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)




----------



## Bill H (Aug 4, 2013)

I need to get her out so I can really enjoy her and get more pictures.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Here is a shot I like.


----------



## Pat68HO (Sep 14, 2013)

I never get tired of looking at pictures of GTO's... I hope a lot of folks post pics on this thread- the pictures that have been posted are beautiful!

Here is my best shot of "Black Betty"...


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Beautiful, straight goats! I also hope lots of people post pics. GRRRR


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey Jeff, your 65 vert is about the color mine was born with. Po painted it GM Victory Red or some would call it "re sale red" Good news is that touch up paint and spray bombs are readily had at the local parts store.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smalldog (Apr 21, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 68_Goat (Nov 7, 2008)

Should have photoshopped out the the dumpster!!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Great thread!


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey Alky, even though I prefer originality, your goat is extremely nice!!! Good job

Martin


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

Bill H said:


> I need to get her out so I can really enjoy her and get more pictures.


beautiful, '64 n 5s look so good with the vinyl top.nice.


----------



## kdr3 (Dec 6, 2013)

My 70 at the Beach !!!


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Probably not our best photo but it is my favorite.
After close to a 2 year restoration...... 
4th of July morning, Brent, GTO and a buddy heading to their first car show.



Bill


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Ready for Saturday night.


----------



## Norms68 (Jul 17, 2013)

My 5 year old named her "IRON MAN"


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Ready for Saturday night.


:rofl::lol:arty:

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

looks kinda like Ironman with those concealed headlights...


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

This was before I tore Orion into a million pieces.... hopefully I can post another picture on here by the end of the year if I can finish putting her back together...


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## OHGTOGEORGE (Jun 10, 2013)

*1970 Convertible*

My 1970


----------



## tonyli (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## tonyli (Aug 14, 2013)

how did you guys make the picture so big


----------



## Indycycop (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice goats!!!


----------



## Indycycop (Feb 3, 2014)

*1966*


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

tonyli said:


> how did you guys make the picture so big


Right click on the full size picture, go to properties and copy the image address (url)
then paste it to your posting with the [ img ] [ /img ] tags before and after the picture.

This only works if you are using an image host, such as this forum (attached thumbnail) or one of the image host like imageshack.


----------



## noahfecks (Jul 28, 2013)

One of the last few pics before I got serious about a restoration










She has all of her original body,drivetrain, and chassis components. Giving her a facelift now.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

My '65 from last fall, was at a cruise & BBQ event. Was kinda cloudy, but a great day still.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

another one from last summer.


----------



## Flambeau (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

*My 67 one day we will be back on the road*

Before I took her apart.


----------



## 1972LeMans (May 4, 2014)

Haven't had her long but I'd say this one. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Tempest923 (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

More recent


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is my 65 at a local show.


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

More recently


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

Took this one today. Was cleaning out the garage and I parked the 57 next to my 59.


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

> Took this one today. Was cleaning out the garage and I parked the 57 next to my 59.


Some men's garages are longer than others.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I kind of like this pic of my 67...


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> I kind of like this pic of my 67...


:smash:*MOAR!* :smash:


----------



## ericisback (Mar 11, 2010)

*67*

67 gto


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

`65 gto


----------



## Jward430 (Jul 21, 2014)

My newly owned 71 Goat







[/IMG]


----------



## JTS GTO (Jul 24, 2014)

Right now, this is the best pic of my GTO!  I'm restoring it after it was sitting in a guys back yard for over 20 years so there's lots of rust to remove. I'm going to do a complete frame off. I'll be posting better pics (hopefully) in the coming years. I'm having a blast doing it. Should have done this years ago.


----------



## Pat68HO (Sep 14, 2013)

My new best picture:


----------



## srea76 (Jul 28, 2014)

Love those grills


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

Let me try this....car is a project....chassis is restored as is the interior. I bet Matt likes my previous owners custom vedoro orange...yuck lol


----------



## wings012345 (Sep 10, 2014)

Halloween pic


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

My two babies. One convertible 66 and one hard top 69 protouring. 







:blush2:


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

Here is my 68. Still have to install interior, windows and conv top.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

68Resto-mod said:


> Here is my 68. Still have to install interior, windows and conv top.


:thumbsup:

May I suggest a box of disposable paper bibs to keep the drool off of the paint.


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

Goat Roper said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> May I suggest a box of disposable paper bibs to keep the drool off of the paint.


Thanks Roper!!
Did the cut and buff myself. What a workout!:crazy:


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

68Resto-mod said:


> Thanks Roper!!
> Did the cut and buff myself. What a workout!:crazy:


I bet it was but worth it for that mirror finish.
Here is my favorite pic of my car.


----------



## randy1966GTO (Feb 10, 2013)

Goat Roper said:


> I bet it was but worth it for that mirror finish.
> Here is my favorite pic of my car.


Love the silver, I can't make out a pinstripe in the pic, are you considering putting them on and if so what color?

Thanks,

Randy


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I considered it but there are no mom and pop paint shops left in Ca. and I am not taking it to Macco.
I was going to have it done in the same color as the 2 tone on the wheels.


----------



## randy1966GTO (Feb 10, 2013)

The Argent color on your wheels would make a great pinstripe with the silver, what about doing a vinyl tape stripe?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

The only thing I have seen is the stencils for paint and I couldn't do the vinyl it would look like it was done by Shaky Jake.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I was able to find a local pinstriper, Lil' Louie in San Bernardino is going to stripe it next Tuesday, double line in black for 140 bucks.
I will post pics when done.


----------



## Heatwave (Nov 30, 2014)

*My 69 GTO Convertible*

Hood shot of my 1969 GTO


----------



## Hotrodmann (Nov 30, 2014)

*The day I saved her....*

Not the best pic, but it was right after picking it up for a cool $1500 and bringing it home and tucking it in. It sat outside on asphalt the last 15 years so besides surface rust the body is actually pretty decent. I scored a good straight hood for it the same weekend for $35 Its come a long way already since Oct.


----------



## mrbill (Jan 5, 2013)

*67 Lemans 428*

Best I have to this point...


----------



## TIGERGOLD65 (Feb 25, 2009)

Bill H., I'm liking that Tiger Gold car. That's what my car is SUPPOSED to look like, except I have parchment interior. Really like those Hurst wheels too. And I don't want to slight anyone...... I like all of 'em on here. Good looking bunch of old iron!


----------



## TIGERGOLD65 (Feb 25, 2009)

33 years ago..... we were both quite a bit younger then! Hope to get it back on the road before I'm too old to push the clutch!


----------



## TIGERGOLD65 (Feb 25, 2009)

Not a Goat, but another pretty decent old Pontiac I had years ago. Sold this car, I think, in 1984. It was cloned into a '67 GTO convertible, 400 with a 4 speed, black with white top and interior.


----------



## TIGERGOLD65 (Feb 25, 2009)

This is one of my eldest brother's cars. Currently 326, factory 4-speed. He let my son borrow this for his Senior Prom. Working on finishing up a '67 400 from a Grand Prix, with 670 heads to drop in this. He also has a '95 Comp T/A Trans Am.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

My 1966, owned by me since 1972.

Recently completed full off-frame rotisserie restoration.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice car EMS, I see you no longer live in Wide Track Town.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

This photo just in :


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

Beautiful car, Slim!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Very nice color, that car really pops.


----------



## jgotzens (Jul 15, 2014)

*My 66 Goat*

Pictures Attached


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

Best for now!


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sir, it was great meeting you at Good Guys - that is one amazing car. You and Mike did a world class restoration. Matt


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

TIGERGOLD65 said:


> Not a Goat, but another pretty decent old Pontiac I had years ago. Sold this car, I think, in 1984. It was cloned into a '67 GTO convertible, 400 with a 4 speed, black with white top and interior.


Wow, look at that '76 Buick in the background! You don't see those anymore! I had a '73 GS back in high school, great cars.


----------



## TIGERGOLD65 (Feb 25, 2009)

That was a '75 Free Spirit (Indy 500 Pace Car replica). Buick had the pace car in '76 also, but those were silver with black and red graphics. I had people tell me they didn't know whether to wave or salute when they saw me in the "Flag-wagon".


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Lil' Louie prepping my car for the pinstripes.


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

My '66 with her HIDs on warming up to go for a cruise.


----------



## Vmax67 (Feb 12, 2015)

Here is my hotrod


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

*My 1st and Only New Car*

'69 RA3 4-speed 3.90 gears. Put a little over 60k street miles on it, then started racing it in '73. Won quite a few races with it in Stock, then bracket racing. Had lots of fun in that car ! :smile2:


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

This may not be the best car here but I am starting fall in love with pontiacs. The amount of attraction you get on the road is incredible. Finaly I am on the road after some minor upgrades during winter.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Comin'......and goin'!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Mmmmm... mmm...

Nice to see you, Eric. :cheers


Bear


----------



## alanjnc (Jun 5, 2015)

This is my favorite pic so far. Call me in 6 months......


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Whoa! The super rare Ram Air Tree! :lol:

I gotta ask, how did it end up like that and how did you get it out of there? :eek2:


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

*67 at a show*

My 67 at a recent cruise


----------



## Cageronceagain (Jan 16, 2015)

Finally got the wheels on...


----------



## alanjnc (Jun 5, 2015)

ALKYGTO said:


> Whoa! The super rare Ram Air Tree! :lol:
> 
> I gotta ask, how did it end up like that and how did you get it out of there? :eek2:


"Ram air tree" 
Freaking hilarious!! (But won't fit on a personalized plate, I'll stick with "RESCUED")
It spun a rod in '79, mom nature took it from there.. As for "how did I..." I haven't. This weekend is the rescue weekend. Is there a better way to spend 4th 'o July weekend??
;-)
Alanjnc


----------



## alanjnc (Jun 5, 2015)

Cageronceagain said:


> Finally got the wheels on...
> 
> View attachment 60706
> 
> ...


Perfect, perfect, perfect!!!!!
I rescue my '69 Judge this weekend and these are the EXACT wheels I'm getting (if it isn't a Fred Flnstone mobile). 
17x8 in the front and 9s in the rear? What size tires????
PM my if you want. 
PERFECT!! 
Alanjnc


----------



## Cageronceagain (Jan 16, 2015)

alanjnc said:


> Perfect, perfect, perfect!!!!!
> I rescue my '69 Judge this weekend and these are the EXACT wheels I'm getting (if it isn't a Fred Flnstone mobile).
> 17x8 in the front and 9s in the rear? What size tires????
> PM my if you want.
> ...



245/45 on the front and 285/40 on the rear....


----------



## Pat68HO (Sep 14, 2013)

Cageronceagain said:


> Finally got the wheels on...
> 
> View attachment 60706
> 
> ...


Wow!! That is a gorgeous '68 convertible you got there Cageronceagain! I love the color combo... very striking! :thumbsup:


----------



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

Just a couple of days after I got her. As I do some work to her the pictures should get better.


----------



## mcarpani (Aug 3, 2015)

*1969 GTO Warwick Blue on Route 66*


----------



## BlueSky1Guy (Jul 9, 2015)

*1970*

This one before upcoming restoration


----------



## Murderine (May 2, 2015)

My 1971 work in progress


----------



## Murderine (May 2, 2015)

Ok just finished painting her still need to wet sand and buff her and put her back together line everything up. What do u guys think?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

mcarpani said:


> View attachment 62058


Looks awesome! My car was originally Warwick Blue, great color! :thumbsup:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Murderine said:


> Ok just finished painting her still need to wet sand and buff her and put her back together line everything up. What do u guys think?


Looks Great! I love Canyon Copper, and the blacked out hood center looks wicked, nice job. atriot:


----------



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

Murderine said:


> Ok just finished painting her still need to wet sand and buff her and put her back together line everything up. What do u guys think?



You better mow the lawn or the ol lady will kick you out !!


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Pat68HO (Sep 14, 2013)

gotyorgoat said:


> http://www.gtoforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=64625&stc=1&d=1442176138


Man, that thing is straight and shiney! :cool 
Love the picture, gotyorgoat! :thumbsup:


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks! Most people mistake it for black......until the sun comes out.


----------



## Pat68HO (Sep 14, 2013)

gotyorgoat said:


> Thanks! Most people mistake it for black......until the sun comes out.


Gotta say, I thought it was black too, but now I see that it is Stealth Black Cherry! Nice! :cheers


----------



## CBarrett (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## ChristianR (Nov 17, 2015)

more to come hopefully tomorrow


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

At the recent PSN 2015, afterwards there was an opportunity to have you car shot by a professional photographer. I decided to take advantage of that opportunity to see how things would turn out. I'm glad I did.









Bear


----------



## wsph (Jan 2, 2016)

*just bought it*

only pics I have so far click on link Pontiac GTO w 62 GTO Performance Package Concours Restoration | eBay


----------



## 1969Judge (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Some really nice looking GTOs guys!! :cheers


----------



## jabber (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## 69GTORAIV (May 13, 2015)

*My first GTO*

Here she is. I was able to buy my first GTO from its long-time owner last spring. After many years of asking he was finally ready to sell.


----------



## goat1964-2004 (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## Wayne007 (Apr 15, 2016)

*My first GTO !*

Here's my '69


----------



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

mY car


----------



## alan64 (Apr 24, 2016)

*This my clone*

PHS four speed ac convertible hood tach could not upload picture my avatar gto of course


----------



## gmpgto (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello Alan64,

I have a similar car to yours. 70 GTO Convertible (real 242 car) Orbit Orange with a black top and interior.


----------



## gmpgto (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice car.
I am looking to buy a good, straight, rust free 71 (real242 car) convertible. I want to do a pro-touring conversion to the car. Prefer original color, highly optioned, power windows, A/C, automatic trans car. Maybe even Fremont 'Z' factory code made?


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

plum mist 67 3 speed auto turbo 400....a/c color is drop dead notice


----------



## Gary Kornahrens (May 4, 2016)

*72 I just bought!*


----------



## rickmpontiac (Jul 31, 2015)

*My 67 GTO*

Here's a picture of my 67. I bought it last year on Memorial Day. It's been a fun year.


----------



## smboonejr (May 3, 2016)

Original paint code? Nice and bright, almost more like a Dodge Viper red. Very sharp!


----------



## ag512bbi (Jun 12, 2015)

Not necessarily my favorite photo of my cars, but the 1st photo I've taken of them together.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

ag512bbi said:


> Not necessarily my favorite photo of my cars, but the 1st photo I've taken of them together.


Super sweet !!!


----------



## Moshis (May 13, 2016)

*My 67.*

Just going to pick her up today.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

mine is down below


----------



## 67455goatclone (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*New photo*

Here's a photo of my 66 taken this past Saturday.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

What is going on guys. Long time since I was here. Finally finish stage one of my 69 LS Conversion


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Crashzekie (Jun 1, 2016)

My girl


----------



## Cory Wood (Mar 21, 2016)

*1970 gto*

Here is my start. Trying to get motor dialed in


----------



## jaybirdGTO (Sep 5, 2016)

Here's my 1965 GTO racing against the famous Geeto Tiger at Island Dragway in NJ


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice!
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## anthony2 (Aug 6, 2016)

Today after a good polish


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

My '65 after new base/clear I did this past winter.


----------



## wbnapier (Jun 7, 2016)

*'65 gto*


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Not the Best shot of my '66 GTO Jr. but one of my favorites...


----------



## Candlelightcream66 (Sep 14, 2016)

Been sitting for 10 years in a barn, trying to bring it back to life, any suggestions on getting the motor running like it did in the 60's?


----------



## Frank R (Nov 25, 2016)

My 68, I owned it for 24 years.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's my avatar. I'm surprised I didn't post this before. My son took this on Hwy. 1 near Bodega Bay.


----------



## Rlamarche1 (Nov 22, 2016)

Just got this one a month ago.


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

I hope mine looks like that someday


----------



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

How do you pick a "best" picture? Here is one anyway. Liberty Blue


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Latest ones of my '67.


----------



## Murderine (May 2, 2015)

heres my fav so far of my 1971


----------



## 67MyEra (Jun 12, 2016)

The last time I saw my 67 GTO was March 1970. (scan of an old photo)
I still have the original window sticker and the current owner is welcome to it.


----------



## nautoncall (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

heres the latest, and it all hides under the hood like a tri-power

http://www.gtoforum.com/garage.php?do=delimage&id=8249&v=1205


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Latest pictures taken in Williams Az. during/after the car show.
99 cars entered, I had the only GTO.
Points burnt up and I limped it into town, located a Pertronix kit in Flagstaff.
Done with points, they are all junk I only got 900 miles out of this set!
Lost my oil pressure coming home in Barstow, dropped to 20 pounds but I gimped it home.
Going to tear it down AGAIN. 

Update:
#3 two bent pushrods, ordered a set of chromemoly pushrods so this should fix it


----------



## Hwy Goat (Oct 21, 2016)

Having a blast on the mountain roads of Virginia. Hwy Goat


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

All 3 types in one place. Awesome


----------



## Mizzou.Mike (Apr 4, 2017)

here is my 1971 Lemans I just purchased 2 days ago.


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

Fond memories cruising around in my buddies lemans. I like it. Enjoy


----------



## johny (Apr 11, 2017)

*Our '72*

Here's a shot of ours the day we bought it.


----------



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

Ok so I feel like I'm cheating here, but it's the only pictures (about 100 more like this) I have and I don't think I'll ever be able to take a better picture.


----------



## tooth (Jun 5, 2017)

I could look at this car all day.


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

Me too


----------



## residentmockery (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Bradysdad (Oct 15, 2016)

My 66 after full restore.


----------



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

Just love looking down this beauty


----------



## gcstone (Jan 19, 2015)

*67 Lemans*

My 67 Lemans. Rancho Cucamonga , Ca


----------



## rwarnerjr (Sep 27, 2012)

My 66 GTO !


----------



## Cory Wood (Mar 21, 2016)

*1970 gto*

Here is a pic of my GTO


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Since Pissbucket screwed the pooch with so many of us;
Here's my replacement images;


----------



## Kim_Francis (Dec 14, 2017)

Here is my 73 LeMans in San Clemente, California


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

:grin2:

Factory Red
HO
M21


----------



## rickmpontiac (Jul 31, 2015)

This is one of my favorite pictures of my 67 GTO.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Sooo purty down to the lug nuts and back!

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

This is a very recent photo of my 66 GTO.


----------



## M1Lover (Nov 29, 2017)

This, sadly, IS the best picture I have of my '66 GTO. Just bought it a few weeks ago. Gonna be a LONG road back to Glory.


----------



## slider98208 (Nov 12, 2017)

*1970 455 h.o.*

My new baby.


----------



## 70Koza (Sep 26, 2016)

My favorite for now.


----------



## jrs 427 (Aug 8, 2010)

Jward430 said:


> My newly owned 71 Goat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The front clip & hood on the 71-72, .... nothing short of fantastic. Hope to get going on mine some day.


----------



## Evileye (Apr 11, 2016)

Here it is right out of Upholstery Shopt April


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

I don’t have a good picture of my ‘73 as of yet,but, I have been working overtime to set funds aside for the restoration and parts, I’ll post some soon I hope


----------



## Al Diaz (Feb 21, 2018)

Delivery Day!

Offloading the Intercity Auto Transport


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Well, it’s not my Best picture of my goat, but it is one that I just recently took of it a couple weeks ago when the weather was somewhat decent. Nice Judge Al !!


----------



## denrael (Apr 7, 2018)

Here's our latest acquisition, a Champagne '67 post that is mostly original with one respray years ago. 

I'm also going to use this opportunity to further my attempts to learn more about this particular car. If anyone on here knows anything about the history of this car, especially between 1985 and 2009 (when most of the restoration work was done in the Rock Island/Moline, IL area) I would love to talk to you.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

denrael said:


> Here's our latest acquisition, a Champagne '67 post that is mostly original with one respray years ago.
> 
> I'm also going to use this opportunity to further my attempts to learn more about this particular car. If anyone on here knows anything about the history of this car, especially between 1985 and 2009 (when most of the restoration work was done in the Rock Island/Moline, IL area) I would love to talk to you.


Super sweet looking car! Love the color.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

Took this one the other day while I was stuck at work.


----------



## the1970GTO (May 27, 2018)

the1970GTO.com​


----------



## BobG70GTO (Jun 6, 2018)

This is actually, in my opinion, the second best picture. But I can't find what I consider the best picture, so it will have to do.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

*1967 gto post 400 3 speed dearborn w/3:55*

Unfortunately the engine is out for repair. But will comeback better than ever.


----------



## BobG70GTO (Jun 6, 2018)

OK, this one is my favorite.


----------



## tflemin (Sep 5, 2017)

*1972 ww5*

My 1972 455HO 4spd at home in Utah


----------



## ericisback (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Since all the previous shots are lost here's a newer shot.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

New shot from the end of the summer.


----------



## curtis.smith68 (May 9, 2018)

Still a work in progress....








[/url]Untitled by paradox_69_666, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Stereolab42 (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## 69matadored (May 23, 2018)

My plate expired last night at midnight. Now she goes to sleep for 6 months on the Wet Coast of the great white north


----------



## Tmassimin (Oct 14, 2018)

*Here's One*

View attachment 115881


Driving Her Home


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Tmassimin said:


> View attachment 115881
> 
> 
> Driving Her Home


A hot car, a hot girl, and beer. Man, that's a recipe for trouble if I ever heard of one. LOL


----------



## clk1984 (Feb 14, 2019)

*Shots from last Spring*

Side View shot of my 67


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

My old 67 Silverglaze
I snapped a few pics before I sold it and told a few people I came across a barn find..... haha!
I think my email blew up that day! I had to tell them it was photos of my car I took at an old barn in town.


----------



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

*Thinking of spring*

Here's to warm Sunny weather :cheers


----------



## Guenthar (Feb 2, 2019)

*Sunset from the passenger side of my 69*

My wife caught had her phone ready!


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi forum...my favorite goat picture ufn..........


----------



## toms 65 (Mar 2, 2019)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/qEoyb5LxGqqXbo1z5


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Here is my recently restored (not yet finished though) 65' tri power convertible....


----------



## InjunRAIV (Aug 21, 2013)

Finally got a good one...


----------



## gtotodd (Jul 24, 2018)

Unrestored original survivor, one repaint in 2000, seats also recovered then.


----------



## rumblebox (May 17, 2019)

This was a few years ago.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

A better layout of my picture, that I posted last year.


----------



## NYGTO2018 (Oct 1, 2018)

*65 gto*

Here's my 1965 GTO.


----------



## baba67 (Nov 26, 2015)

*My 67 Goat*

Black Widow
She's been with me over 20 years and has not killed me yet...


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

I LOVE this picture!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Ebartone said:


> I LOVE this picture!


*????????*


----------



## marshall64 (Jun 27, 2011)

My driver 68


----------



## hairycowman (Feb 1, 2019)

This is how she looked the first time I seen her. ‘66 Lemans


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

Yea, that didn't quite work out. I was trying to reference a pic of a dark black 69' that I can't even find anymore. Newb - me!


----------



## JimmyF (May 13, 2007)

*'67 gto*

sort of collage..


----------



## JimmyF (May 13, 2007)

*a wider shot..*

Older pic', now with red lines and a few other unseen options..


----------



## joelau27 (Sep 22, 2018)

Here's my girl!


----------



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

69GTOCONVLOVER said:


> Choose one picture, of which you think is the nicest picture there is of your GTO, Tempest, LM.
> 
> Mine is enjoying her stay in Costa Rica!





69GTOCONVLOVER said:


> Choose one picture, of which you think is the nicest picture there is of your GTO, Tempest, LM.
> 
> Mine is enjoying her stay in Costa Rica!


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Obviously just a quick snapshot, but I think it looks neat as a "moment in the day" of a GTO's life.


----------



## Tom McBroom (Aug 19, 2019)

Here's my '69


----------



## Wayne007 (Apr 15, 2016)

[/QUOTE]
This was my car in the window at Summit Racing during the month of October !!!


----------



## Tom McBroom (Aug 19, 2019)

Yeah, but yours looks like a show car! Mine is a driver quality - a good 20/20 car (looks good going 20 mph from 20 feet away).

Yours is gorgeous!


----------



## Wayne007 (Apr 15, 2016)

Tom McBroom said:


> Yeah, but yours looks like a show car! Mine is a driver quality - a good 20/20 car (looks good going 20 mph from 20 feet away).
> 
> Yours is gorgeous!


Thank You!


----------



## soberjoe (Nov 28, 2016)

Here’s a shot of Baby Blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timc (Dec 28, 2019)

New member here. My first GTO and we are still getting to know each other. My wife named her Seraphina. Still working on making her ours. She is currently getting a new wiring harness installed then a nice audio system. Except for a few minor improvements she will stay stock.


----------



## clk1984 (Feb 14, 2019)

Updated Wheels


----------



## Datold1 (Nov 27, 2018)

I just bought this 70 455 survivor. I am the 3rd owner. The car was sold new at Barton Pontiac in St. Louis. I don't know how far it has traveled , But I bought it in North Carolina
and now it is coming back to with in 50 miles of where it started.


----------



## turbo6gto (Sep 26, 2018)

Bought in 1977


----------



## turbo6gto (Sep 26, 2018)

bought in 1985


----------



## Rlamarche1 (Nov 22, 2016)

My 64 with date code correct engine, tripower added and M20 4 speed.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Here a few before and after photos of my 68.










In 1969, Oregon coast, Grandmothers cat.










2019 Body off, Frame fully restored, ready for assembly.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Rlamarche1 said:


> My 64 with date code correct engine, tripower added and M20 4 speed.
> View attachment 133225


Stunning


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Outstanding! All ! & Love the stripe contrast
Is the stripe 1/8”? thank you for posting this


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

turbo6gto said:


> bought in 1985


Nice to see the Goats out grazing.


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

70 GTO, original 400 block. Stroked by Butler to 461. 47K original miles.


----------



## ragtopgoat (Sep 26, 2019)

'66 GTO upgraded with 400 engine, tri-power, original 4 speed.


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

Woodward Cruise week 2019. I live 4 miles away. Original 389 W/Trips 4speed.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Rmescha68 (Nov 30, 2019)

1968 GTO just back from paint.


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

Looking beautiful...


----------



## David Shuff (Mar 31, 2018)

Just finished frame off. Tri-power/ 4 speed AM/FM factory radio Color- Nordic Blue


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Georgeous!Love the color


----------



## Tim68 (Dec 1, 2019)

Rmescha68 said:


> View attachment 133912
> 
> 
> 1968 GTO just back from paint.


Beautiful, What color is that?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Not driving it much these days, But keeping it drivable!


----------



## Rmescha68 (Nov 30, 2019)

Tim68 said:


> Beautiful, What color is that?


Inferno Red Crystal Pearl. It’s a color they use on the new Dodge Challengers. Turned out great! Couldn’t be happier with my decision to switch from Verdoro Green.


----------



## omologatto (Feb 8, 2013)

This is my 69 goat in Monterey at Cherries Jubilee show. Parked next to my dad's 67 lemans.


----------



## RDDawson (Apr 3, 2020)

My 67 Tempest. Almost road ready.


----------



## greg69gto (May 28, 2019)

69 GTO 400ci 30 Overbore to 416ci 380 HP 5-Speed Tremec 3:55 PosiTrack, Tri-Power (3–2bbls) Carbs, Ported, Comp Cams, Roller Rockers, Petronix Ignition, Ceramic Coated Headers, Large X-Pipe Exhaust, Hi-Flow Flowmaster Mufflers, Vintage AC, 14/P215 Front Disc, 15/P255 Rear Drum


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

Rmescha68 said:


> View attachment 133912
> 
> 
> 1968 GTO just back from paint.


Isn’t this for sale on CL?
Highland Village?


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

.









Factory ordered the '67 while in the Air Force. Originally an H.O.4-speed car. Now a few extra cubes, few extra horsepwer, an extra gear, and Vintage Air.


----------



## drg44 (Jun 2, 2018)

The color grew on me.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

drg44 said:


> The color grew on me.
> View attachment 134230


Nothing wrong I like that color,brings out the lines


----------



## curtis.smith68 (May 9, 2018)

Here's my girl (Heather)... She used to be the same color as drg44's with a vinyl top.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

my first car in 1977 bought it for $800.00 from a local owner lady 
studded snow tires, this was the final product ,


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

1969GPSJ said:


> my first car in 1977 bought it for $800.00 from a local owner lady
> studded snow tires, this was the final product ,


Those were the days


----------



## nwallace (Apr 5, 2019)

Photo of my 1965 GTO. Currently looking for someone to rebuild the tri-power setup.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Georgeous! Very nice
Looked @ Wrights TriPower?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

My '68 Lemans as it has been sitting for the past 3 years, like many of our projects. First picture is the body dropped back down on the rebuilt chassis. That is the stance I want it to have. Second picture is after I built an A-frame roof over the car to keep me out of the sun and can do some work when it rains. Hate it, but other projects have happened. Been rebuilding/refurbishing smaller items and buying parts for it, so still costing me $$$ and when I jump back on it, it should go quickly. Just got all the materials from Legendary Interiors to rebuild/recover my front buckets in parchment. Already have all my door panels. Hopefully I'll get back on it this summer.


----------



## nwallace (Apr 5, 2019)

Jetzster said:


> Georgeous! Very nice
> Looked @ Wrights TriPower?


Thanks, I will check out Wright's.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Installed a chin spoiler on it


----------



## LX9 (Aug 15, 2017)

69GTOCONVLOVER said:


> Choose one picture, of which you think is the nicest picture there is of your GTO, Tempest, LM.
> 
> Mine is enjoying her stay in Costa Rica!


----------



## LX9 (Aug 15, 2017)

My ‘69 in Matador Red w/ factory air is very rare!


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

The one picture was coming out of the paint booth 4 years ago. It reminded me of one of the ads for the '64 GTO.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Old Man Taylor said:


> The one picture was coming out of the paint booth 4 years ago. It reminded me of one of the ads for the '64 GTO.
> View attachment 134407
> View attachment 134408
> View attachment 134409


You still have it?


----------



## Taylor65Goat (May 28, 2019)

Got this in 1989.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Taylor65Goat said:


> Got this in 1989.
> View attachment 134418


Can’t go wrong with cragars


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

pontrc said:


> You still have it?


Yes. I bought it new, and eventually it will go to my daughter. Here's a picture of her in 1966.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

That picture should be voted the best in this whole forum?


----------



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

Great picture of the kids and love that old car seat. Boy those were the days of true freedom. Love it!


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

HiVolts said:


> View attachment 134453


About time I saw it again fellow geechee


----------



## tberg (Jul 31, 2011)

After a multi-year body off restoration my '68 Goat will be out of the paint booth on Tuesday of next week. I can hardly stand the wait, but I'll be there with camera in hand to capture her first glimpse of sunlight in quite a long time. Pictures next week.


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

tberg said:


> After a multi-year body off restoration my '68 Goat will be out of the paint booth on Tuesday of next week. I can hardly stand the wait, but I'll be there with camera in hand to capture her first glimpse of sunlight in quite a long time. Pictures next week.



Sweet, will need pics Tuesday night


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

pontrc said:


> About time I saw it again fellow geechee



Here’s more.


----------



## Wild2inca (Apr 20, 2020)

After about 12+ hours of paint correction work, this was the result.


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

Wild2inca said:


> After about 12+ hours of paint correction work, this was the result.
> 
> View attachment 134528




That is a Beauty! Awesome color and stance..


----------



## tberg (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## tberg (Jul 31, 2011)

HiVolts said:


> Sweet, will need pics Tuesday night


Here's the first three photos with the clear coat applied. The clear coat changed the color quite a bit for the better. It made it darker and much more like the original Verduro Green, and it took some of the silver out of the color pre-clear coat. I love it as well as the gold wheels against the green.


----------



## brydell (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## ah53 (May 22, 2015)

65 Iris Mist 3x2


----------



## greg69gto (May 28, 2019)

Wild2inca said:


> After about 12+ hours of paint correction work, this was the result.
> 
> View attachment 134528


Excellent paint finish !! What color blue is that?


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

My new "Best Picture"; overlaps with the nice GTO A** posts too.


----------



## 67GTOCoop (Jan 9, 2014)

1967 GTO, 455 bored out, Tremec 5 speed transmission.


----------



## NShorefisher (Jun 18, 2020)

Here's my dad's 67GTO. He's the original owner. It's been in the garage for the past 20 years. 400ci, 4 speed. All original except for some of the paint due to an accident in the 80s


----------



## johny (Apr 11, 2017)

pontrc said:


> View attachment 133793


nice 72! Our Goat is also Revere Silver. It's rare to find one in this color.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

johny said:


> nice 72! Our Goat is also Revere Silver. It's rare to find one in this color.


That is the color silver the wife wanted it to be. Post a pic of it Johnny


----------



## johny (Apr 11, 2017)

Here's our '72


----------



## johny (Apr 11, 2017)

Depending on the sunlight the silver can change from a green to gray.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Close to being twins


----------



## johny (Apr 11, 2017)

Very close.


----------



## greg69gto (May 28, 2019)

Wild2inca said:


> After about 12+ hours of paint correction work, this was the result.
> 
> View attachment 134528


Gorgeous !! What color is that ???


----------



## Yvr66 (Jun 18, 2020)

a


----------



## orejudge (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Steve "Jackstands" Jack (Jun 29, 2020)

Newbie here to this forum. Used to follow many other car forums years back and have a vast background and experience (A&P, ASE, past professional airplane and automotive) and have written numerous articles spanning print, electronic, digital media. I have all the basics but recently decided to jump into the GTO world and purchased a restored 1969 GTO (numbers correct). Some of the challenges I have is knowing the intricacies and details of the genre of GTOs. I've built streetrods, classics, Camaros, Mustangs, trucks in the past... a couple nationally recognized builds. Here are some of the pictures... and I will be leaning on this forum for details on my GTO.. thanks for helping!


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Steve,

Welcome. That is a beautiful '69.


----------



## Goatpilot (Nov 25, 2019)

My 67


----------



## JesseLyon (Sep 13, 2020)

The Goat...


----------



## GTOJoe1968 (Feb 19, 2018)

Beautiful cars I'm seeing here. Nice work and thanks.


----------



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)

My 68 vert. Numbers matching 4sp car




  








005.JPG




__
gtojoe68


__
Jul 2, 2020


----------



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

August 2020 at the unofficial Woodward Cruise.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

‘64 TriPwr/4sp-Post, SkylineBlue ,Torq-thrust 15”wheels ,Coker-Redlines,3.23,Metallic-Blue pin


----------



## lbring65 (Jul 29, 2010)

My 69' Added the stripes to break up the white. It came with blue vinyl top, but didn't want to put that back on.


----------



## ddx77 (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Lonetree (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

She has air shocks from the early seventies and they work. Hated the stance on the last pic.


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

First outing with the new toy under the Mediterranean sun


----------



## clk1984 (Feb 14, 2019)

Lonetree said:


> View attachment 139447


Mariner Turquoise is probably my favorite color. Beautiful car!


----------



## JohnCarnell. (Aug 11, 2019)

Think both will stand test of time for classic American Muscle !!


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Barn living!


----------



## mikelly2 (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## 65GTO1of1 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Here's two sorry, one scenic in my driveway with matching pine trees and one at a show I couldn't help posting 😎


----------



## jedi (May 18, 2016)

Finally, got it on the road today


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Nice 👍 here's a few more of mine I came upon from days gone by.


----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

Baaad65 said:


> Here's two sorry, one scenic in my driveway with matching pine trees and one at a show I couldn't help posting 😎
> View attachment 141119


that looks like Panama City, FL’s once a month deal they had downtown 🤨


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I found an old picture of the second motor I had in the red 67' in 1984, 428 +.30 4spd.. it sure would go but bad at stopping with manual drums all around. Sure is different when you're 19 and just slap a motor together not thinking about tolerances or break in oil or bell housing alignment but it ran good anyway. Only problem I didn't think of was that I assembled the whole motor in my dad's basement was getting it up the stairs to the garage, three of us went step by step and my back still hurts


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

My first one in 1969.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Oh those white headers were everywhere


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

One of the last pictures my dad took in Montana


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

Then... one of the first pics I took in Pensacola


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

No wonder that 66 was a good year for the GTO. Your Dad’s picture would have been a great advertising poster for the reason why it could outsell others on looks alone!


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Here's a couple pictures of my latest upgrades, new dash with gauges and new seats.





















Po


----------



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

69GTOCONVLOVER said:


> Choose one picture, of which you think is the nicest picture there is of your GTO, Tempest, LM.
> 
> Mine is enjoying her stay in Costa Rica!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

My 67 GTO


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

Eric Animal said:


> My 67 GTO
> View attachment 142050


Wow! So I suppose you cut the hood out for that!? Love the chrome!!


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Very cool and clean looking, great detail work but now I want to see the rest of the car !


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Found this old post from my son when I brought the car home after the first winter of work on it....love this picture!







⁷


----------



## BillyGTO-68&69 (Aug 26, 2020)

I have two pictures because I have two goats ('68 & '69). Love them equal .


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Love the rag top with that color!


----------



## 65GTO1of1 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Glenellyngary (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)




----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

I show this one because I haven't shared it before.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

Old Man Taylor said:


> View attachment 143257


When was this!?! 😃


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

The racecar was 2009, the streetcar was about 2018.


----------



## Cageronceagain (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Johnpontiac (Apr 28, 2021)

Circa 1989. Back when I was a young man.


----------



## Johnpontiac (Apr 28, 2021)

Ok tried to fix pic. this is circa 1999. old men don't always have technology grasped


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Christine said:


> Wow! So I suppose you cut the hood out for that!? Love the chrome!!


NOPE...I used a LeMans hood.....and cut the hole in it. Welded a small round bead around the hole and filed and shaped it....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Baaad65 said:


> Very cool and clean looking, great detail work but now I want to see the rest of the car !


----------



## Khmike (Jun 21, 2021)

alanjnc said:


> "Ram air tree"
> Freaking hilarious!! (But won't fit on a personalized plate, I'll stick with "RESCUED")
> It spun a rod in '79, mom nature took it from there.. As for "how did I..." I haven't. This weekend is the rescue weekend. Is there a better way to spend 4th 'o July weekend??
> ;-)
> Alanjnc


July 1st 2021, 

My first post and loving the pics, humor, info and appreciation of Pontiacs. I'm spending this weekend clearing out my garage for a new (to me) '68 GTO. Can't think of a better way to spend 4th o' July weekend!


----------



## MBGB33 (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## MMarsh (May 1, 2021)

A couple of weeks ago, while out running errands.


----------



## bootleggerjim (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## tberg (Jul 31, 2011)

My '68 on the day I picked her up from restoration after 52 years of dreaming about it.


----------



## AV68 (Aug 18, 2021)

gotta love picture threads


----------



## TCone (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## bbossingg (Oct 20, 2020)

My manual 1970 convertible (back in the 90s) and my current 1969 manual Palladium Silver....


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## tallrandyb (Jun 12, 2021)

My 65 GTO in 1980 in Oklahoma (bought 1980 sold 1985) and now I have her back in 2020 in Florida!


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

The same car? How'd you do that? Ahhh yellow slapper bars and jacked up to the moon 🤣 but it does look much better now..very nice 👍


----------



## tallrandyb (Jun 12, 2021)

Baaad65 said:


> The same car? How'd you do that? Ahhh yellow slapper bars and jacked up to the moon 🤣 but it does look much better now..very nice 👍


Yep I can't believe it, after all these years I was (once again) looking on Hemmings and found one as "close" as I'd ever found, and we finally decided (life's too short, moved and finally have a garage space that can support more cars, etc) to go for it. It was in Connecticut, so I had it inspected, test driven, up on rack, appraised, and then haggled and bought it and had it transported. While on the way I dug up my old paperwork (I had to sell in a rush when I was 21 and didn't give the guy everything I had, _including_ the Protect-O-Plate!) and found the inspectors report showed a VIN 50 digits from my old car, but then I remembered his photos, double checked, then called him. "Is the VIN plate original/unmolested (it appeared that it was)"? Yes, Then your report has the wrong number, it should be 277 instead of 227, and this was the first car I ever bought! He said sorry it was a fat-finger mistake on the report doc, and we both couldn't believe it. I never thought it could be my original car since mine was black and "this" car was listed with PHS docs as originally gold with gold interior, but had been painted black during restoration. Wellll, obviously my car had been painted black in the first 15 years (or I probably wouldn't have bought it!), and the resto photos showed it was still black (with a dent I put in it) when they started.

So yes the Keystones and ladder bars and jacked up stance and black on black got me back then, but I sure love what they did to it now!


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Wow what a cool story and better ending! I have a '65 post for about 4.5 years now right after we made the last tuition payment on the last kid. Had a '67 and '68 convertible back in the 80's had to give them up for more important things at the time but exactly 30 yrs later from selling them I was back in business 👍


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

tallrandyb said:


> Yep I can't believe it,this was the first car I ever bought! we both couldn't believe it. I never thought it could be my original car


Sounds like Divine Intervention!⚡🌟⚡


----------



## tallrandyb (Jun 12, 2021)

I just called it 2020!


----------



## Khmike (Jun 21, 2021)

Sunday by the lake.


----------



## Frankz28 (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## 65GTO1of1 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

First day I took her to work


----------



## Bob66 (Oct 31, 2021)

I like this one , Just finished having the Cordova Top put on.


----------



## OlderNwiser (Nov 7, 2021)

Just found this 67 on craigslist and now it's in my garage.


----------



## LOAFINGTON77109 (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

Got the badges and markers in...


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Sorry I'm a novice at the newer goats but a








'68 with a chrome nose? I had a '68 rag top with an enduro nose.


----------



## JesseLyon (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

JesseLyon said:


> View attachment 147228


Sexy!!!


----------



## OlderNwiser (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## OlderNwiser (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Khmike (Jun 21, 2021)

Baaad65 said:


> Sorry I'm a novice at the newer goats but a '68 with a chrome nose? I had a '68 rag top with an enduro nose.


Pontiac wasn't sure the car buying public would take to the "Enduro look", so the "Enduro Delete" was an option that allowed all those customers to keep the chrome! Turns out that not many folks opted for the chrome, maybe instead there were hoping to smash the bumper over-and-over-and-over-and-over like in the commercials? I think it looks different, and kept the chrome nose from '68 LeMans if I someday want to see how it looks on the goat.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Ah that explains it, thanks 👍


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

I already posted one, but a buddy of mine took this one a few months back and just sent it to me. Got to be the best pic of it that I have.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Mine'sa66 said:


> I already posted one, but a buddy of mine took this one a few months back and just sent it to me. Got to be the best pic of it that I have.
> View attachment 147285


Really nice Mine👍


----------



## Jan Zverina (Nov 5, 2021)

New member here. My '67 Goat, with MI plates now reading 'Old Goat'. Original Tyrol Blue with Parchment exterior.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I still love this picture of mine when I brought it home for the first time after working on it all winter, that's my son and he obviously put a filter on the picture.


----------



## JesseLyon (Sep 13, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> I still love this picture of mine when I brought it home for the first time after working on it all winter, that's my son and he obviously put a filter on the picture.


Nice car! Not sure about the Cuervo Gold though 🤮 Unless hes referring to Reserva de la Famila...thats a beauty


----------



## GTOKen (Oct 6, 2017)

Don at Art After Dark created my favorite picture of my 67.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

GTOKen said:


> Don at Art After Dark created my favorite picture of my 67.
> View attachment 147947


Beautiful car Ken!

Now if you had Christmas lights on the house it would make a great Christmas card.


----------



## CoveKid19 (Nov 18, 2021)

This picture means the most to me, as it was the last time my GTO was trapped behind enemy lines in Communist California. As soon as I retired and bought a place in a free state, my BiL drove out to trailer the old girl back to Arizona. Can't remember the number of times I had to pay a friend to cheat the smog inspections just to keep it registered, but now in Arizona it requires NONE.


----------



## GTOKen (Oct 6, 2017)

GTOTIGR said:


> Beautiful car Ken!
> 
> Now if you had Christmas lights on the house it would make a great Christmas card.


Now THAT's a great idea!!


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Mine wasn't a show car like most of these. It was my daily driver for 60k+ miles. Then I took it off the street & began racing it, in '73. Won lots of races in '73-'74, @ our local track, in what they called Top Stock. Ran 13.95 in '73, with hard street tires, & mid 13's in '74, with soft M&H "cheater" tires.

The RA3 engine was original. Heads had never been off. Cam had not been changed. Still had the original Muncie 4-speed & 3.90 gears. The local track ran off track records, which I held both years. Was like bracket racing, accept your dial-in was the track record for your class.

In '73, I pulled it to the tracks with a tow bar, behind a '68 472 powered 4-door Caddy.


----------



## Coops GTO's (Jul 30, 2021)

This is my 68


----------



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

here's my 68, owned since 79


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

GTOKen said:


> Now THAT's a great idea!!


You could photoshop some lights in. Great cars everyone. Merry Christmas.


----------



## LOAFINGTON77109 (Sep 14, 2020)

Here is my unrestored, mostly all original, numbers matching, 4spd early ‘69 Judge.


----------



## 65GTO1of1 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Broken Arrow (Dec 26, 2021)

Real Judge =)


----------



## JesseLyon (Sep 13, 2020)

Goat, in motion...


----------



## Tripster389 (Mar 25, 2020)

The 64 Black Beauty Recently Ceramic Coated 
Painted in 2006 Black Lacquer sat outside for weeks in the Bright Hot Sun before being Rubbed Out to a Black Crude Oil Finish…….


----------



## JesseLyon (Sep 13, 2020)

Tripster389 said:


> View attachment 148751
> 
> The 64 Black Beauty Recently Ceramic Coated
> Painted in 2006 Black Lacquer sat outside for weeks in the Bright Hot Sun before being Rubbed Out to a Black Crude Oil Finish…….


Nothing like rubbin one out in the bright hot sun 😜. 

Paint looks awesome too 👍 never seen black quite that shiny. 😎


----------



## Tripster389 (Mar 25, 2020)

JesseLyon said:


> Nothing like rubbin one out in the bright hot sun 😜.
> 
> Paint looks awesome too 👍 never seen black quite that shiny. 😎











Thanks Jesse for the feedback.
We were quite Happy with the end result.
Sweet 65 you have 🤟 as Well !
Keep those Wheels in Motion……🐐


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

My 65 convert. Bought it in 1990, thought I would spend two years restoring it, just got it road worthy last year. Has tripower and 4 spd .


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

Baaad65 said:


> Here's a couple pictures of my latest upgrades, new dash with gauges and new seats.
> View attachment 142004
> View attachment 142005
> View attachment 142006
> ...


what are these seats from? love them,


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

redhotgto66 said:


> what are these seats from? love them,


Thanks, they are from Distinctive Interiors and I first saw them at OPGI but got them much cheaper through Summit.


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

thx they look comfy


----------



## 65GTO1of1 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Twogoatsandabird (Apr 17, 2020)

Greatbend, KS 2020.


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

Bringing her home in 1980


----------



## FriscoSteve (11 mo ago)




----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

FriscoSteve said:


> View attachment 151208


A real beauty!


----------



## Twogoatsandabird (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Twogoatsandabird (Apr 17, 2020)

Mine since ‘98. 22 yr old restoration A/C car power everything 63k mile car.


----------



## 66CHEEVO (Jan 24, 2021)

gotyorgoat said:


>


Pretty creative photoshop work on the hood. I had to do a double take

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## 66CHEEVO (Jan 24, 2021)

My two favorite pictures. Cruising with the family and the second one was one of the happiest days of my life which was the day my dad and I went to pick up my Goat.


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

Twogoatsandabird said:


> View attachment 151271


really like this set up, those wheels are cool, what are they?


----------



## Twogoatsandabird (Apr 17, 2020)

redhotgto66 said:


> really like this set up, those wheels are cool, what are they?


Halibrand f: 17x7 r: 17x9 rims. tires: Nitto extreme performance NT450 f: 225/50 r17. R: 255/50 r17. I installed 2” drop front spindles w/ factory stock springs. Air shocks on the rear. This set up makes the car handle good.


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

i'm sure you have 4 wheel disc like mine does? any clearence issues? mine now has 18" budnicks and want a little more tire for cushion for the old man ! lol


----------



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

New to the forum


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Tom Tom said:


> New to the forum
> View attachment 151637


Welcome!😁


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

The two I had to let go in 1987.


----------



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)

As someone said earlier - gotta love a picture thread. Car Porn.  My 68 Conv after resto finally - 22 yrs after purchase. not stock color but I don't care. it turns heads daily, especially mine


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

gtojoe68 said:


> As someone said earlier - gotta love a picture thread. Car Porn.  My 68 Conv after resto finally - 22 yrs after purchase. not stock color but I don't care. it turns heads daily, especially mine
> View attachment 151988
> View attachment 151989
> View attachment 151994


WOW ! That's freaking beautiful, what a color and love the hood tach ! No shade but if it was mine I couldn't resist putting some mildly custom wheels and bigger rubber...just me but something about that color says resto mod....looks fantastic and I bet it gets looks 👍


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Not mine but saw this on late night TV, it's major Nelson's 👍


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Baaad65 said:


> Not mine but saw this on late night TV, it's major Nelson's 👍
> View attachment 152014
> View attachment 152015


He had good taste 👍


----------



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)

Hood tach, of course, isn't on the build sheet. But then again, neither are the front disc brakes, mild rebuild with upgraded rods and new UMI rear suspension pieces. All of these items are for safety and ease of use not available earlier. It is a numbers matching car though - only 3300 made with 4 speed. I just love the Rally 2's though - they are 15" to accommodate disc brakes so the tires are at least 60 series instead of the factory 14s and 70 series. 245 on front, 255 on rear. And yes, since repaint and body complete - can't go anywhere without the inevitable sleeve tug and " My (insert name of family or friend) had a GTO back in.......". EVERYONE know someone who had a GTO. 

My wife flat said NO to repaint to factory color of Verdoro Green and I like being married. WTH with that color in the 60s anyway?


----------



## AV68 (Aug 18, 2021)

My wife calls it avocado green and couldn't understand why I wanted it again until we got it, now I don't know if she likes it too or if I just wore her down


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

My first car show with my 69


----------



## Benryanuk (10 mo ago)




----------



## omac (11 mo ago)

Lovely Saturday out here, and perfect for a ride. Hope you guys have some good weather and have yours out on the road too 🙂


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

omac said:


> Lovely Saturday out here, and perfect for a ride. Hope you guys have some good weather and have yours out on the road too 🙂


Nice car!
What color is that?


----------



## omac (11 mo ago)

aseyc said:


> Nice car!
> What color is that?


Nordic Blue! And thank you!


----------



## RDP- (9 mo ago)




----------



## fmoler389 (10 mo ago)

Here is my 64 HT


----------



## billsnp5 (10 mo ago)

64 Tempest Custom Sleeper with all the factory emblems but with 455/200r and 9” posi. With great sound.


----------



## motown (Jul 7, 2018)

My ‘66 somewhere in California…


----------



## AV68 (Aug 18, 2021)

motown said:


> My ‘66 somewhere in California…
> View attachment 153781


What front license plate is that?


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## motown (Jul 7, 2018)

AV68 said:


> What front license plate is that?


It’s a French plate, this car was ordered by a doctor in Paris and it shipped directly from the plant in Michigan to the port of NY and then on to France. It actually has a “GM of France“ VIN tag on it. It returned to the USA in 1988 and now resides approximately ten miles from where it was originally built. I can’t tell you how much I enjoy driving it, it just turned over 100k km and the engine was a bit tired so it had its very first rebuild with a slightly reduced compression ratio. There’s some history of it starting on page 4 here: Highway Earth 2015 — HIGHWAY EARTH


----------



## Johnnymoto (5 mo ago)

Here is a recent photo of Dads ( I’m just the keeper ).....


----------



## tallrandyb (Jun 12, 2021)

Photo shoot earlier this year.


----------



## ‘Vid (9 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ‘Vid (9 mo ago)

Baaad65 said:


> Not mine but saw this on late night TV, it's major Nelson's
> View attachment 152014
> View attachment 152015


I think I had Major Nelson’s wagon for a while… 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tallrandyb (Jun 12, 2021)

‘Vid said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How many posts did they make in 69? Go Coupes!


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

At mom and dad's after the show Sunday.


----------



## ‘Vid (9 mo ago)

tallrandyb said:


> How many posts did they make in 69? Go Coupes!


Honestly, I believe they were using up the leftover ‘68 parts. Still fantastic though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carousel72TRed (Jan 1, 2022)

05GTO said:


> This one of the 66 a few weeks after I finished the restoration;


----------



## Carousel72TRed (Jan 1, 2022)

Same color as mine originally Mayfair Maize with a black vinyl top


----------



## buterhckdcb (3 mo ago)

Choose one picture, of which you think is the nicest picture there is of your GTO, Tempest, LM.


----------



## Carousel72TRed (Jan 1, 2022)

buterhckdcb said:


> Choose one picture, of which you think is the nicest picture there is of your GTO, Tempest, LM.











Best one on my photos on my phone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billygoat72 (6 mo ago)




----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I think we need a refresh of everyone's cars. Mine was posted a several years back. ￼


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Cars & Coffee last weekend...


----------



## Lugnut5.0 (3 mo ago)




----------



## tallrandyb (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## TailDragginDave (6 mo ago)




----------



## TailDragginDave (6 mo ago)

Indetrucks said:


> Took this one today. Was cleaning out the garage and I parked the 57 next to my 59.


That gives me an idea. Maybe if I order a car cover for a 59 caddie, it will actually be big enough to cover my Goat! I'm on cover #3 and still not happy with how it fits.


----------



## oldgoat64 (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Tripster389 (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

Got her repainted a few weeks ago... new color "vitamin c pearl"


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Boomstick said:


> Got her repainted a few weeks ago... new color "vitamin c pearl"
> 
> View attachment 159293


Man that's a sweet ride and I love the chrome nose! Did those come with chrome rocker trim or no?


----------



## iron_goat (2 mo ago)

TailDragginDave said:


> View attachment 158825


That stance is killer. Is the front dropped?


----------



## Goat noob (Apr 16, 2021)

The only clean photo I can find. This was after a weekend of clay bar, compound, polish, and waxing.


----------



## NeiLeMans (Aug 27, 2021)




----------

